# Possible Fungus?



## midnightmare (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello!
I just got my hedgie about a week ago and have noticed some potential problems. She's about two years old and shows signs of a possible fungus (very 'tattered' looking ears and dry skin). She also has lost a few quills (although I would say no more then ten in the past few days) but some of her quills are also broken. Is there anything I can try at home first that will help? The closest hedgehog vet to me is at least an hour away so I want to make sure it warrants a visit.

Also, so far my hedgie is a nervous mess. Every slight sound and she will transform into a hissing, clucking ball of pain. I feel as if the vet won't be able to get her to uncurl for the love of anything. Anyone else have that problem? If so, how did your vet deal with it?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't know about the fungus, but I can tell you what my vet does. He usually puts about an inch of water in a large dog dish and sets Izzy inside. She is a one year old (possibly older) rescue and she balls and huffs if you even flinch. She used to ball and huff when you talked to her, but that's getting better. Once Izzy is in the water she will unball. It's difficult, but Derek can get an full exam done without anestesia. He's been bit a couple times, but he's a real trooper! The only real difficulty he had was listening to her lungs because she was huffing so much. So, we just put her in her snuggle sack and he picked her up, let her calm down and then listened through the fleece. He said it was hard to hear, but her breathing sounded normal and I didn't notice any breathing problems, so I think he might have called it good enough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

midnightmare said:


> Hello!
> I just got my hedgie about a week ago and have noticed some potential problems. She's about two years old and shows signs of a possible fungus (very 'tattered' looking ears and dry skin). She also has lost a few quills (although I would say no more then ten in the past few days) but some of her quills are also broken. Is there anything I can try at home first that will help? The closest hedgehog vet to me is at least an hour away so I want to make sure it warrants a visit.
> 
> Also, so far my hedgie is a nervous mess. Every slight sound and she will transform into a hissing, clucking ball of pain. I feel as if the vet won't be able to get her to uncurl for the love of anything. Anyone else have that problem? If so, how did your vet deal with it?


Sounds liek a rescue what was her previous home life like?

A wellness check up is standard for any hedgie and good for a rescue.

Whats the diet?
What kind of Wheel?
What kind of bedding?
What kind of Cage and housing?

It could be fungus, mites, or just really dry skin apply some flax seed oil to the food and a few drops to the back and add some bag balm to the ears if possible if it clears up in a few days it may have just been very dry skin however if there is continued quill lose a vet visit for revolution and a bacterial and fungus check if recommended


----------



## midnightmare (Sep 20, 2011)

She was a rescue when the previous owner got her. Currently I'm still using what her old home did, but I plan on making some changes in the next little while. Her previous home had.. lots of animals. 6 dogs, a parrot, I think a few reptiles too. I guess the hedgehog just became too much to handle. 
She's eating a cat food brand called GO Natural however I'm hoping to get her use to the Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul Lite as soon as I can. Pine shavings, but I'd like to change that to fleece (as I've seen a lot of people have had success with it)
She's living in a rabbit's cage now until I can build her one of my one (I like the idea of the big storage container ones) and I feel it's a little on the small side. She has a bucket wheel and a hedgie house to sleep in.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Go is a decent brand...I didn't know they had a type that was ok for hedgies tho.
They also make Now! which I use in my hedgies mix http://www.petcurean.com/index.php?page_id=161

She could also just need a bath and some TLC  I'm big on regular vet care...but not a fan of running there willy nilly with a new pet that's already stressed and unlikely to be cooperative tho. Unless there is something dramatic happening that concerns you...observe her for a bit and see how things pan out. (I've been doing this for a couple mths with mine and am just starting to feel we have progressed to trust one another enough that she may be ok with me at the vet now lol!) I've had no concerning reason to go YET! 

They can get plain old crud build up on their ears...try a bath with some Aveeno unscented oatmeal. Perhaps she will let you clean her ears a bit with a wash cloth for a better look. I think some people with that issue use flax oil on them (not positive on that maybe someone who has done it can respond for sure or try a search) I've not had the issue yet but sure I read it here.

Congrats!


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

When i first got my hedgehog from a classroom i had the same problem with her tattered ears. They were so awfully dried and cracked that parts of the ends of her ears just fell off as they dried up. All i did was apply some lotion to the ends of her ears every night (which took some patience because all she would do was try to squirm out of my hands) and they looked as good as new in a couple of weeks. Now, even thouh theyre okay i still like to put a litle bit of lotion on her ears to keep them from getting damaged again! I would try out the lotion and see if it helps,it worked for quinn! Good luck and i hope for the best for your little hedgie.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Make sure it is something safe if you go lotion some can contain something toxic to hedgies, safe things mentioned include:

Bag Balm (Ears)
Vitamin E Oil
FlaxSeed Oil
Sunshine Factor

While I agree a vet visit can be stressing to any animal if the symptoms described don't dissipate or get worse the animals health is more important then a bit of stress IMHO.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

jeremiah had tattered ears when i got him and it was from mites. after a revolution treatment from the vet, a good bath, and vaseline on the ears it finally cleared up. some tattered ears will never heal though depending on how severe it is. and his first vet visit (he is also a grump and was a hissing, popping ball that wouldn't unball when i first got him) went fine because i have a very patient vet who just took his time with him and did things on jeremiahs terms when he would allow it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had many horrible tattered ears come through here and have yet to have one that was caused by anything other than gunk build up. One guy had tatters over 1/4" long and I was certain his had to be fungus but nope, just gunk.

Some hedgehogs get a dry skin gunk build up on their ears very quickly while others never do. My Peaches needed to have her ears rubbed weekly or gunk was starting to build, yet many have lived to 5 years old and never once needed anything done.

Make certain whatever you use to rub her ears is unscented. If you can get a good rub, the tatters will start coming off within a couple of days. If you can only give a quick swipe each night, then it will take a long time.

I don't believe in rushing them off to the vet as soon as they arrive. We need to get to know the hedgehog and allow it to become comfortable in the new home to be able to properly give the vet information on the hedgehog. Of course if there is a concern then hedgie does need to go immediately but if all seems well, then the visit can hold off for a few weeks or longer. 

Is she scratching? With mites, they scratch a lot. I'd try a few baths with Aveeno oatmeal body wash unscented, to see if it helps the dry skin. Being a rescue, who knows what kind of care she's had. Do you see and orangish crust around the base of her quills? Any red areas on her skin or around the quills?


----------



## midnightmare (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the help guys! I'm glad I found this forum!

I see no redness or orange crust yet, just dry flaky skin and her poor ears. Either then that every time I get too close she just curls up into a ball. She's at least getting use to my voice now, but she still doesn't like to be touched or any movement around her.

I do plan on taking her to the vet eventually for a checkup, but I feel unless it's urgent I'd like her to get a little more comfortable with me first.

How should I apply any the Aveeno? Should I just mix it in with the water?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I mix my Aveeno with a bit of water in a spray bottle because I use the creamy wash and it's fairly thick...would work just fine in a glass of water. You can also use just oatmeal in a stocking or sock, some even put it in the water but sounds kinda messy to me  

The Aveeno does seem to leave the skin real nice


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Is it kiln dried pine? If not you need to switch her over to fleece or any other bedding as soon as possible. Pine is actually dangerous for small animals as it reacts to their urine and emits toxins.


----------

